# Octopill help needed



## Master Diablo (May 13, 2018)

help!!!!!!
i have a few octopills and the owner is not replying to emails.
can anyone talk me though installing the software and driver for a generic nano?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welll...... I thought the software was just a simple download and install the way you typically download/install computer software and the 'driver' or arduino sketch was uploaded just like any arduino sketch.

Do you need more info on those processes? This might help, too:





I get a message that the https://www.fatalmentality.com/ website has "expired" - so not sure what is going on with that end of the equation... might also be why it's hard getting through to the owner.

Do you have the actual files? That will help, too. If not, they might be a bit harder to come by with the website down. I think I have a file folder for that so might be able to upload if you need it.


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

As far as I know the Octpill is just the hardware to run the Octobanger software. You can find more information on it from the developers site. He has a document on how to set it up.
Octo Banger |


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

As a brief update, it looks like the "fatalmentality" website is now directing to "Scare Company" https://www.scarecompany.com/ and they have a Fatal Mentality archive, https://www.fatalmentality.hellathings.com/ , including the octopill - https://www.fatalmentality.hellathings.com/octosetup/


----------



## ScarEric (5 mo ago)

Hey Master Diablo,

Sorry about the issues you've endured, transitioning from Fatal Mentality to Scare Company has been tough! Thanks Corey for helping out with the info here, we're working on converting all of the new projects to SC soon, more tutorials, diagrams, and documentation. 

Thanks,
-Scareric (Eric G)


----------

